# The chat?



## Pufferfreak (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey all I'm new glad to be hear! Love the site, anyways I wanted to join the chat but when I would click the chat button up above it wouldn't load up for me. Any thoughts? Chats from other forums work for me....Thanks guys!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

You have to go to the site and register a name, password and make sure the software used is up to date. Just click on the everwhere link and you can get signed up. It took me a couple tries to figure that out, but don't worry. Its worth it


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

You have to accept the chatspace cookie ...then it takes awhile to load the java script. There is a way to log in with a chat client but I forget the location information.
___
Jeff


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Using an IRC client the server is:

irc.everywherechat.com

Join #APCchat


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Also, make sure you have the latest version of Java installed on your computer. Let us know if you need help with that.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

you can get Java from www.sun.com


----------



## Pufferfreak (Sep 16, 2004)

You guys are pimpin!  Thanks for the help. I will start that stuff now. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

I just installed mac OS 10.3 and tried to open APC java chat with safari. It seems all messed up, a small 1 inch box opens and its non functional. Explorer works just fine tho. Anyone else have this problem?
___
Jeff


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have Mac OS 9.2 and, with Netscape 7.0, I get a message that says : Java.lang.ArrayindexOutOFBoundsException
0>=1 

I have to click on this about five times, and then I get a blank screen with no image of the chat dialogue box.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

I can get into chat using IE on OS9 (office Mac). On my home Mac's OSX, the chat works with IE but not Safari..... the Safari seems to have broader problems with certain sites requiring Javascript - I have ticked in the Preferences box: accept java applets, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

If you are having trouble with Safari or Java, use an IRC client to access the chat.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

O/S 10 IRC Clients

Colloquy

Snak

We use Snak internally at Apple. I have no idea on how to set either one up as Apple's IT staff provided a customized version of Snak with all the settings already configured.


----------

